

Using the Book: an Introduction - Vigier
https://www.khanacademy.org/humanities/medieval-world/medieval-book/using-medieval-book/a/using-the-book-an-introduction

======
walterbell
Is this content proprietary to KA, or CC licensed?

------
tsax
Very cool.

